# Want to borrow ginrei gyuto or petty



## labor of love

I'm really really curious about these knives, would love to test one before I purchase one. I have gyutos and stones I can loan out in exchange for a brief test drive. Maybe even a deposit of some sort if that helps.
&#128591; &#128591; &#128591;


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Im curious too. Be awesome if we could coordinate ate a pass around?


----------

